# LG 84-inch LCD for Interactive Whiteboards is first of its kind in the world



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: UberGizmo


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Now, that is very cool idea but with all the budget cuts to educational funding in the U.S., I am not sure how profitable they will be selling to U.S. schools.


----------

